# Nepal - Home of the Great Himalayas



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Some pics from the Everest area a couple of years ago...


----------



## xxxriainxxx (Nov 26, 2007)

Went to Nepal last week. 


Here's a quick video: 






Too lazy to post photos.. Will definitely come back this year!


----------

